# How much does it actually cost to race pigeons?



## Pigeonlover669

I have had pigeons for a few years now, and racing has always been something i've wanted to try. I was just wondering about how much does it actually cost to get started? Birds, racing timer, etc. Just how much should i expect to spend in getting started?


----------



## orock

Well cost varies from club to club, state to state.Also are you going to fly old birds or young birds or both.One thing I could tell you is once you do you'll be hooked.


----------



## Pigeonlover669

well, i guess i hadn't thought about it but i would say young birds?


----------



## Granny Smith

In my club, birds are not an issue. Members will give you all the birds you need. Clocks that my club use are around $1,000 new. Club dues, AU dues, Concourse dues, and bands are $465 (OB & YB).


----------



## Pigeonlover669

ok i am 16 so i don't have a ton of money to spend . but you said that your club helps you out alot on getting birds?


----------



## klondike goldie

Pigeonlover669 what part of the country do you live in? If you find a club in your area, they could answer your questions better than the people here. They would know the answers to all your questions. Clubs always try to help new members or anyone intrested in the sport.


----------



## Pigeonlover669

I live in Michigan. i'm just not sure of who to contact about a local club?


----------



## Crazy Pete

I think my club is to cheap,$25 a season young and old bird, AU dues and a buck a bird each week. Some members don't have an eclock so the club rents them a manual one for $10 a season. Most members get togeather and take turns training, but by the time I drive 30 miles to take the birds on a 25 mile toss that just isn't worth it for me.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Pigeonlover669 said:


> I live in Michigan. i'm just not sure of who to contact about a local club?


Contact the AU give them your zip and they will send you a list of clubs by you.
Dave


----------



## klondike goldie

http://www.speedpigeon.com/state_michigan.htm


----------



## Pigeonrh

In my club there's only about 6-7 of us so the fees are quite high. It's about $400 for YB/OB race fees plus $20 for the club membership PLUS $50 you have to pay for your CU membership. O then there's bands and my feed costs about $22 a bag. The high costs are the only bad thing about the hobby.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Pigeonlover669 said:


> I have had pigeons for a few years now, and racing has always been something i've wanted to try. I was just wondering about how much does it actually cost to get started? Birds, racing timer, etc. Just how much should i expect to spend in getting started?


 To some degree, it is like other hobbies, in that you can spend almost as much as you want to. You can invest six figures or more for birds, another $100 grand on a nice loft, more depending on how many sections or separate facilites one wishes to have. Then if you want to hire staff much like race horses have people who work around the farm to preform all kinds of duties. There could be a loft manager, trainers, and people to clean out the lofts. Then there are special vehicles one could purchase in order to transport the birds on training tosses and to shipping night. Then you have vet bills, feed bills, vehicle expenses, payroll taxes, etc. etc, as well as One Loft entry fees, in which you could spend many tens of thousands, even hundreds of thousands. Add in web site designers, agents, accountants, advertizing, etc. you could be in for many hundreds of thousands a year in operating costs. 

Now, one could also spend a lot less. One could build a small loft made up of recycled materials for a few hundred or less. A used manual clock could be purchased for $200 or less. Don't buy any birds, just ask for hand outs, cost = free. Do all the cleaning, training, transportating, etc yourself. Don't enter any money races, and you don't have all the expense that entails. There are dues and racing fees, which runs $285 a year as of this writing in our combine, for YB's. Smaller combines may requires hundreds more a year. Keep fewer birds and your feed bill will be less. So maybe as inexpensive as $25 a week, maybe even less. I am sure if you spent as many hours in a bowling ally, as you will be able to enjoy with pigeons, you would spend much much more.


----------



## JRNY

Crazy Pete said:


> I think my club is to cheap,$25 a season young and old bird, AU dues and a buck a bird each week. Some members don't have an eclock so the club rents them a manual one for $10 a season. Most members get togeather and take turns training, but by the time I drive 30 miles to take the birds on a 25 mile toss that just isn't worth it for me.
> Dave



I wish I paid that much. Young bird and old bird plus dues for the year $475

Plus a $1 a bird on races plus IF dues.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well, you will be a junior member so your membership fee will be cheaper and depending on the club/combine you may be able to fly for free up to a certain amount of birds. Here junior members get to fly 5 birds for free and another member can donate their spots in the crate to them so they can get closer to the full limit each week. Personally, we still paid the fee and I shipped the same limit as everyone else. But if you want to save money, 5 birds each race is better than nothing. Only takes one to win.


----------



## kalapati

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> . There are dues and racing fees, which runs $285 a year as of this writing in our combine, for YB's. Smaller combines may requires hundreds more a year. Keep fewer birds and your feed bill will be less. So maybe as inexpensive as $25 a week, maybe even less. I am sure if you spent as many hours in a bowling ally, as you will be able to enjoy with pigeons, you would spend much much more.



wow that's how much it cost to be in your club? i guess we're lucky here in San Diego Racing Pigeon Club. $10 annual membership free shipping up to 50 birds. free trainer shipping up to 25 birds (transported at the same time with the races).



kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## raftree3

Lots of difference between clubs and location. I was complaining about the cost of feed to another flyer and he said "If the cost of feed or anything else concerns you then you have too many pigeons." You can be a succesful racer with a small team which, with some help you can put together with the help of club members.


----------



## Pigeon0446

kalapati said:


> wow that's how much it cost to be in your club? i guess we're lucky here in San Diego Racing Pigeon Club. $10 annual membership free shipping up to 50 birds. free trainer shipping up to 25 birds (transported at the same time with the races).
> 
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego
> 
> http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


I wish it were that cheap here. We pay 100 club dues. Being in 2 clubs that's 200. Then I think 50 combine dues and I think 15 for IF dues. Then it cost me another 50 to 100 to ship the races each week. Some of that is for prize money but still. Good thing I win a lil each week and usually come out ahead at the end of the season by hitting in one of the money races. But there's guys that are hardly ever in the money IDK how they afford to race with the cost around here.


----------



## First To Hatch

$75 club dues
$225 for young birds
$225 for old birds
$60 a year for grit
$450 for feed a year (rough estimate)
entering money races and such $400
Training $1,000

thats just my area though


----------



## almondman

You all really must love the sport. I have never raced, but had no idea that there was so much cost in keeping racers along with all the extra work involved. My hat's off to all of you.


----------



## kalapati

Pigeon0446 said:


> I wish it were that cheap here. We pay 100 club dues. Being in 2 clubs that's 200. Then I think 50 combine dues and I think 15 for IF dues. Then it cost me another 50 to 100 to ship the races each week. Some of that is for prize money but still. Good thing I win a lil each week and usually come out ahead at the end of the season by hitting in one of the money races. But there's guys that are hardly ever in the money IDK how they afford to race with the cost around here.




the San Diego club generates revenue from its 2 One-Loft races, the San Diego Classic and the Holiday Classic. and i think that's the reason why we don't pay too much on dues. we even get cheap feeds from our club about 30% less compared to retail store. as far as i remember i'm paying $21 for Purina pellets and about $15 for the mixed (both 50 lbs bag). 

so i think you guys may want to move here in San Diego. beautiful weather too.


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## First To Hatch

Our club sells feed which pays for a lot of the bills (heat, electric, water, taxes). The money thats taken in for the OB and YB season pay off the driver. We also have raffles about 4 times a year for stuff goes to the club, and then during OB season someone brings in two young birds and each guy pays $10 in a raffle to win them which can also raise like $100 every week during OB season.


----------



## spirit wings

First To Hatch said:


> Our club sells feed which pays for a lot of the bills (heat, electric, water, taxes). The money thats taken in for the OB and YB season pay off the driver. We also have raffles about 4 times a year for stuff goes to the club, and then during OB season someone brings in two young birds and each guy pays $10 in a raffle to win them which can also raise like $100 every week during OB season.


how much per bag for example would they make off selling the feed?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Good thing I'm moving to San Diego soon


----------



## mill pigeon

our fees and dues run $270 a season so $540 to fly both young and old bird seasons


----------



## First To Hatch

spirit wings said:


> how much per bag for example would they make off selling the feed?


I am not sure a few bucks I think.


----------



## Hareloft

Pigeonlover669 said:


> I live in Michigan. i'm just not sure of who to contact about a local club?


Where do you live in Michigan. I fly with the LM and FM clubs in Mid Michigan and I believe both allow youths to fly and join for little or no money. All of the members around maybe 30 for both clubs will help begginers with birds. The LM club will loan crank clocks for free and FM has an Atis we loan to begginers.


----------



## almondman

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good thing I'm moving to San Diego soon


Now why would you be moving to San Diego??????? Good luck and best wishes out there!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

kalapati said:


> wow that's how much it cost to be in your club? i guess we're lucky here in San Diego Racing Pigeon Club. $10 annual membership free shipping up to 50 birds. free trainer shipping up to 25 birds (transported at the same time with the races).
> 
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego
> 
> http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


 Well, it can't be "free" nothing is free. Someone else is paying the expenses to transport birds to your races then, because there is no way you could have 80 guys send 50 birds for "free". Someone is paying a driver, maintaining the truck, paying for gas etc. Your club is running a business the One Loft races, so it is the breeders who send birds to those events who are paying the bills. I guess, depending on one's perspective, I could say I don't really pay the $285 for dues to the AU, the UPC and the YRPC, it is my clients who are paying those fees, I simply collect the money from them. 

What would be interesting to know, is if your club didn't race at all, how much would a member's share be in the profits generated from those one loft events ? If their share of the profits would be $400 for example, then that is how much they are really paying.

PS.

I am happy for your club ! It would be a tremendous recruiting tool, especially for younger fliers with families and related expenses. Somewhere in your club's history, there were some members that invested in the future and made local flying very affordable.


----------



## re lee

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good thing I'm moving to San Diego soon


Are you getting married Or What Will you still keep your pigeon Or have to let them go for a while.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

re lee said:


> Are you getting married Or What Will you still keep your pigeon Or have to let them go for a while.


That's the plan. I won't be able to have my own loft BUT I really hope to make some pigeon friends over there and maybe they'll let me play with their birdies  Anyone want a racing partner?


----------



## fadedracer

so expensive. first year flying and money just keeps coming out my pocket. birds, perches, loft build, feed, alot of time, gasssss 50 mile toss means 50 miles there and 50 back lol. you dont realize that untill you get home.


----------



## whitesandmore

It seems like my money flies by as fast as the birds


----------



## kalapati

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's the plan. I won't be able to have my own loft BUT I really hope to make some pigeon friends over there and maybe they'll let me play with their birdies  Anyone want a racing partner?



i'm having a hard time spending time with this hobby for i have a 3 yr old daughter, my wife works at night and i work in the morning. feeding them when i get home from work is the only time i usually spend with my birds. weekends usually is the only time i can loft fly them and do a little cleaning on the loft. competing in the races with the retired members of our club is hard for they all have the time managing and training their birds.

if we can be neighbors then, i will be more than happy to be your partner.

BTW, we live in Lakeside, East of SD county.



kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## Granny Smith

fadedracer said:


> so expensive. first year flying and money just keeps coming out my pocket. birds, perches, loft build, feed, alot of time, gasssss 50 mile toss means 50 miles there and 50 back lol. you dont realize that untill you get home.


I think that it's actually a relatively inexpensive hobby when compared to others. Compare it to golfing, skiing, boating, snow mobiling, hunting, fishing. They can all get expensive.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Granny Smith said:


> I think that it's actually a relatively inexpensive hobby when compared to others. Compare it to golfing, skiing, boating, snow mobiling, hunting, fishing. They can all get expensive.


I agree 100%. When I hear people complain that pigeon racing "costs too much", I think the real issue is that they make too little money. If one can't afford to race pigeons, then the odds are they certainly could not afford golf, running a boat or numerous other "hobbies". The truth of the matter may be that not everyone should have a hobby, perhaps they should invest that time and energy into a 2nd job ? Keeping a few dozen pigeons has got to be one of the least expensive hobbies around, and people need to keep it all in perspective. Hobbies are for people that have some leisure time, and have discretionary funds. I don't really know how inexpensive one can go, but I am thinking maybe $100 a month. If one does not have $100 a month for a hobby, then realistically maybe they should put off the hobby for awhile and invest the time, money and energy into gaining additional education or job skills, so that some day they can earn enough to be able to have a hobby.

Check out what it costs for some other hobbies : http://hobbies.whatitcosts.com/

Since we deal in living things, I think owning a horse might be a good comparsion. Not talking a race horse, but just a horse for the enjoyment.


----------



## Hareloft

It seems as if almost every one on here is trying to scare pigeonlover669 away from having pieons or racing pigeons. Its really doesn't cost as much as every one makes it out to be.


----------



## First To Hatch

When you first start out it is a lot!!! 

Like someone previously said: perches, loft, clock, nest boxes are all costs you don't encounter every year.


----------



## First To Hatch

kalapati said:


> competing in the races with the retired members of our club is hard for they all have the time managing and training their birds.


That is very very true. I feel the same way, thats why I might not fly old birds, juggling school, work, pigeons, etc is tough, good thing young birds is in the summer!


----------



## Lovelace

Heres what it cost in our club, but, we will try and put some pedigree birds on auction this year. 
I myself use six pairs of breeders to bred from and only race a team of about 25 to 28 birds.
Doing this keeps the cost down.



LCRPI MEMBERHIP-------------------$ 35.00

AU MEMBERSHIP SR.----------------$ 20.00

TEXAS CENTER SR.-------------------$ 20.00

BANDS (100) .55 EACH--------------$ 55.00-------you do not have to purchase the entire (100)

DEEP SOUTH COMBINE-------------$ 20.00

COMBINE TRANSPORTATION -----$ 230.00

TOTAL--------------$ 380.00

s year and help with the cost.


----------



## Granny Smith

Lovelace said:


> Heres what it cost in our club, but, we will try and put some pedigree birds on auction this year.
> I myself use six pairs of breeders to bred from and only race a team of about 25 to 28 birds.
> Doing this keeps the cost down.
> 
> 
> 
> LCRPI MEMBERHIP-------------------$ 35.00
> 
> AU MEMBERSHIP SR.----------------$ 20.00
> 
> TEXAS CENTER SR.-------------------$ 20.00
> 
> BANDS (100) .55 EACH--------------$ 55.00-------you do not have to purchase the entire (100)
> 
> DEEP SOUTH COMBINE-------------$ 20.00
> 
> COMBINE TRANSPORTATION -----$ 230.00
> 
> TOTAL--------------$ 380.00
> 
> s year and help with the cost.


That's only about a dollar a day. The price of a large coffee at the donut shop. I know food and meds will cost you too, but if you keep your flock to a reasonable size, it is affordable for most.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Granny Smith said:


> That's only about a dollar a day. The price of a large coffee at the donut shop. I know food and meds will cost you too, but if you keep your flock to a reasonable size, it is affordable for most.


 The figures do not include the largest outlays, which is feed, vaccines, medical supplies, gasoline, wear and tear on your automobile. The IRS allows for I think .55 cents per mile as depreciation on a vehicle so that is most likely a good indicator of that particular cost. And I suspect that cost will rise faster in the years to come. Now you can always car pool when it comes to training, but if you conduct a few dozen training tosses where you are making a special trip, there is an out of pocket expense there. 
Not trying to "scare" anyone away, but I think it is only fair to share with a person what the costs of ownership and the racing of pigeons entail. Club dues and racing fees, etc. are only one a small percentage of the expense to enjoy this sport. Just like a person considering the ownership of a pet be it a horse, cat, dog, or a loft full of racing pigeons, the annual costs of ownership often catches some people by surprize. The annual cost of dog ownership runs from $700 to $3000 a year see: http://dogs.about.com/od/becomingadogowner/a/costofdogs.htm

Realistically, I think owning a small loft of pigeons is competitive compared to the expense of owning say a pair or two of dogs. Maybe as you suggested, broken down to a daily expense, it could be the cost of a cup of coffee a day, but I suspect a large one, and from Star Bucks. And you might also have to figure in the gas and wear and tear on your car to go pick it up.


----------



## Nkloft

Sorry if my question is stupid. But Since i don't race and i don't even know how the clubs look like. is your clubs a small office or big buildings ? And are they open daily or only on Certain days ? how many days do you guys go over now that the racing Season is over. what you guys do there Just talk about pigeons or you have meetings ? like i said since i don't race i really don't know much about it, and i would appreciate it if someone answers my question to have more knowledge about it


----------



## Pigeon0446

Nkloft said:


> Sorry if my question is stupid. But Since i don't race and i don't even know how the clubs look like. is your clubs a small office or big buildings ? And are they open daily or only on Certain days ? how many days do you guys go over now that the racing Season is over. what you guys do there Just talk about pigeons or you have meetings ? like i said since i don't race i really don't know much about it, and i would appreciate it if someone answers my question to have more knowledge about it


Every club is different. The club I'm president of we have a building thats about 1500 sqft with an office a kitchen a bathroom and the rest of it is a big open space for shipping and to hold auctions and shows. And we really don't use the building all that much we'll use it for the 10 weekends of the OB season then the 10 weekends of the YB seaon. Then maybe once a month for meeting the rest of the year and the 7 auctions we have for our LBRA, Club Auction Race, and the top birds of the Great South Bay Classic. Then the other club I belong to has a bigger building close to 3200 sqft they have it split into 3 offices for the 3 clubs in there 2 bathrooms, a lil bar and a big open space for the auctions and meetings. They use it a lil more them we use our building because they have the combine meeting there and the money races for some of the smaller clubs on Long Island. But they are in the process of redoing their building with the money they made off ofd the IF Convention last year. I was there helping them rip down the walls of the offices and stuff so IDK what they are gonna have in there when they are done with all the work.


----------



## Nkloft

Pigeon0446 said:


> Every club is different. The club I'm president of we have a building thats about 1500 sqft with an office a kitchen a bathroom and the rest of it is a big open space for shipping and to hold auctions and shows. And we really don't use the building all that much we'll use it for the 10 weekends of the OB season then the 10 weekends of the YB seaon. Then maybe once a month for meeting the rest of the year and the 7 auctions we have for our LBRA, Club Auction Race, and the top birds of the Great South Bay Classic. Then the other club I belong to has a bigger building close to 3200 sqft they have it split into 3 offices for the 3 clubs in there 2 bathrooms, a lil bar and a big open space for the auctions and meetings. They use it a lil more them we use our building because they have the combine meeting there and the money races for some of the smaller clubs on Long Island. But they are in the process of redoing their building with the money they made off ofd the IF Convention last year. I was there helping them rip down the walls of the offices and stuff so IDK what they are gonna have in there when they are done with all the work.


Thanks alot for the information. Now i can say i know more about clubs then i did 2 hours ago


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It didn't cost much at all when I started out, as I stated before. I have only bought a few breeders, the rest were free. A lot of people come into this thinking they need to spend big bucks on big names but that is far from the truth. If you join a club of good people they will be more than willing to help out with breeders and YB's to fly. As for building a loft, I was lucky because we have access to so much wood and materials for free. With a sawmill and dad working for the town, we only spent money on nails, paint, and the occasional plywood. Two of my lofts are made almost completely out of insulated refrigerator pannels that interlock together. All for free because someone brought them to the town shop and threw them in the trash pit. Then our dove loft is converted from an old gazebo the town replaced in the park, that was free too. And a stage they decided to get rid of, got that too and used the material to make our breeder loft. So yeah, for me it was easy. That paired with having birds forever so I already had a lot of water and food equipment. Everyone has different situations. 

You said you've had pigeons so you already have the loft, which is a huge chunk out of the initial cost for most people.


----------



## First To Hatch

My club is fun, we sell feed so every Saturday a lot of guys are there from 9am-12pm, fun to go and chit chat.


----------



## george simon

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good thing I'm moving to San Diego soon


*BECKY did you marry your MARINE, and is he going to be stationed at Camp Pendleton, which is 35 miles north of San Diego. I will see if I can find someone that is looking for a partener. I can't fly my bird here as I have one neighbor that is a pain in the neck about the birds. * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter

george simon said:


> *BECKY did you marry your MARINE, and is he going to be stationed at Camp Pendleton, which is 35 miles north of San Diego. I will see if I can find someone that is looking for a partener. I can't fly my bird here as I have one neighbor that is a pain in the neck about the birds. * GEORGE


Not yet but I'm working on it, haha. And yes that's where he is


----------



## almondman

MaryOfExeter said:


> Not yet but I'm working on it, haha. And yes that's where he is


Are you going to have a white dove release at the ceremony?


----------



## luckyloft

Our clubhouse is a old plumbing building that was built in the 1940's.We are there every weekend while racing and try to have a meeting once a month when not racing.We also have a building out back that we use mostly for storage.Our dues dont pay for the upkeep on the building so we have a couple of special races every year to help.Racing cost depends on how many are flying each year and who is doing the hauling.This year a couple of guys in our group(3 clubs)are going to haul a race for free to help cut down on the cost.Cost for racing old and young birds club dues, IF dues run about $400.00.Of course that dosent include feed, gas for training ect. Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter

almondman said:


> Are you going to have a white dove release at the ceremony?


Three of our club members have white dove businesses so I'm sure it could be arranged  Although I'm thinking really hard about just having my own birds released even though they aren't white. I have a few that are almost all white though if that counts  There's no reason why my babies can't attend their momma's wedding LOL


----------



## pigeonnewb

Pigeonlover669 said:


> I have had pigeons for a few years now, and racing has always been something i've wanted to try. I was just wondering about how much does it actually cost to get started? Birds, racing timer, etc. Just how much should i expect to spend in getting started?


I'm a little behind on this post but I believe that pigeon racing can be as cheap as you want it or can be as expensive as you want to put into it. I think as a human being we have the brain capability to decide how much or how little we are willing to throw into this sport.
Me, for example, fly in a club that has some very competitive members who train and fly the crap out of their birds. I, on the other hand, do not have as much time to dedicate to the sport as they do and I do not have the unlimited resources like they do. BUT, I know this and so I only breed a dozen or so and have less than 10 main breeders. So pigeon racing for me is still affordable (I do better than most of them too by the way). Maybe down the road when I hit the lottery, I might increase my numbers.. But I think I will never have many birds. I am very comfortable with my bird numbers.

So what I'm getting at is, it doesn't matter if your a millionaire or a regular Joe, taking care of 8 kids and working (not me by the way) I have no kids. The sport is still affordable for anyone, as long as we use some common sense and don't go all crazy. Everyone has good birds, if your new, ask around. My best birds were the ones given free to me. All the way up until this year, I only had free birds and I have done tremendously well. This year, I actually bought two birds that was about 100.00 each and there is no guarantee they will be any better than mine.

Chou


----------



## almondman

MaryOfExeter said:


> Three of our club members have white dove businesses so I'm sure it could be arranged  Although I'm thinking really hard about just having my own birds released even though they aren't white. I have a few that are almost all white though if that counts  There's no reason why my babies can't attend their momma's wedding LOL


Totally off subject, sorry guys - so you're getting hitched in N.C.? Congrats. When I suggested you two stay happy, you REALLY took it to heart.


----------

